# Motor Help



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey Guys-

I have a 12 foot V Hull duck boat, and I am going to buy a trollign motor for the main power source. I know you might recommend an outboard or a mud motor, but since I'm only 16 I have a pretty strict budget and all I can get is a trolling motor.

It wont be running constantly or long distances, just from one spot to the next and then it will get shut off. I may want to use it on our 14ft fishing boat to but not for sure.

Would a Minnkota Endura Transom Mount 30 pound thrust work for me and propel it at a pretty good speed? Or do you think I should step up to the Minnkota Endura Transom Mount 36lbs?

I'm not for sure how much weight the boat and everyhitng is. Its a 12 ft like i said, two ppl which equals bout 350 pounds, the blind, battery, 2 dozen dekes, 2 guns, and a few other things.

Thanx in Advance
-Shootnmiss09


----------



## jaydogg (Feb 19, 2007)

since you are on a budget, get one of hand cranking egg beaters. Put it behind your boat and crank like heck. :withstupid:


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

yes, you'll be fine to go with the endura. It won't be the fastest, but with a good battery it will definately get you there and back without a problem. and to save some battery weight (and $), I'de reccommend buying a deep cell wheelchair battery. It won't last as long on a single charge, but with the boat your talking about a large battery is going to be a lot of weight.


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

I think ill get a trolling motor, i have enuf money so i dont have to use a egg beater!!! But should i go with the 30 or 36?

-Shootnmiss09


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

nothing wrong with the 30, it will push you along just fine.


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Thats good, cause I really didnt wanna spend the xtra $50 for the 36, so I was hoping the 30 would work, and it's great that you said it would. Ne More opinions?

-Shootnmiss09


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

hope it isn't windy when you use it. low thrust trollers will be to little for you with a little breeze in your face. go with the bigger thrust if you can...it will save you heartache later.


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

shiawassee_kid-

What do you recommend, Or what do you consider big thrust?

-SHootnmiss09


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Do any of you ppl use a Just a trollign motor, on your small duck boat? If so, Waht size and do you like it?

-SHootnmiss09


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Do you guyz think a Minnkota Endura 36lbs, will be enuf to push my boat? It doesn;t have to go really fast, as i know i will not get taht from a trollign motor. But will it push it fine?

It will have to push a 12 ft. VHull boat, battery, blind 300lbs of ppl, 2 dozen dekes, 2 guns, and bout 20 lbs in other things..

-Shootnmiss09


----------



## greenhead61 (Feb 15, 2007)

Yeha it will push it alright until your battery looses juice. And dont plan on running in shalow marshes. Been through all that trolling motor biz 10 years ago when I first started duck hunting. :eyeroll:

You will cuss that thing more than anything. But hey it beats walking. Just wait till you can afford a mud motor. Thats duck hunting at its finest.


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

What others think?


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

most thrust you can afford bro. If i were you i would look for a used 3hp evinrude somewhere and be done with it.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Shootnmiss....
Sounds like you're already set on a trolling motor. I, like many, went through the trolling motor phase myself, but for the hassle of lugging batteries, charging the batteries, and general pain in the butt it is to operate a trolling motor in shallow water, you would be better off to pick up a / another summer job and get a gas motor, both for convenience, and safety sake. I would hate to see you get stuck in open water with large waves and nothing but a trolling motor to get you back home!! I've done it!!

I own and recommend highly a quiet little gem of a motor. It's a 5 horse 4-stroke briggs and stratton engine in camo. It's quiet as the dickens, powerful, and weighs 56 pounds. It has the nutz to get my 14 foot boat rockin' full of gear. You can run it in scary shallow water as well. It's not quite a mud motor, but it gets me to 90% of the hunting locations and back from all of them.

Weigh your options:
Trolling motor $100-150
Circuit protection $40
Batteries 2 x $150 for good deep cycle batteries $500 for a minimum duty setup.

Briggs & Stratton camo $700-800 free shipping most places.

The real expense comes when you realize you don't have what you need when you need it. Just some friendly advice!!
HM


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

I agree with HM 100% Heck I just sold a brand new Camo B&H a month ago for $550. I bought it in August and never even used it. Great little motor from what I could tell. I did a ton of research on motors before I purchased that Briggs.


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

Do a little looking around and find your self a cheap little gas powered motor. I have bought at least two dozen motors ranging from 3-15 hp for less than $200 bucks. Many of them were less than that. Some might not run when you buy them, but any good mechanic can have them up and running like new in less than a weekend and generally for very cheap. Actually if you have any mechanical ability you can probably do it your self, I rebuild them in my basement as a little hobby. Good luck


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

i have been looking for an old small outbaors..I would like it to be 3-7 hp, cause my boat is only rated for 10....There is one problem i run into though, that is i aint got a trailer for my boat. And if i was to make a trailer, i would have no where to store it, cause no the boat gets stored in the rafters. So since we have to lift it and store it in teh truck we would have to take the motor of alot and wouldnt have much room to put it in teh truck bed.

-Shootnmiss09


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

jaydogg said:


> since you are on a budget, get one of hand cranking egg beaters. Put it behind your boat and crank like heck. :withstupid:


Geez, how did I miss this one!!

Harsh, but damn funny!! :lol: :lol:

Glad you can do better than the egg-beater.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

I would definately buy a weedless prop for it though. The las thing i want to be doing when I should be killin birds is cleaning off a prop


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

shootnmiss09 said:


> i have been looking for an old small outbaors..I would like it to be 3-7 hp, cause my boat is only rated for 10....There is one problem i run into though, that is i aint got a trailer for my boat. And if i was to make a trailer, i would have no where to store it, cause no the boat gets stored in the rafters. So since we have to lift it and store it in teh truck we would have to take the motor of alot and wouldnt have much room to put it in teh truck bed.
> 
> -Shootnmiss09


confused on this one. i used to put my motor right inside the boat for trasport.


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Ya i guess putting the outboard in teh boat would work but idk.....I think I'm jsut gonna get a Minnkota 36 or Minnkota 44 Waterfowl Edition, It jsut depends on how much money I make I guess.

-Shootnmiss09


----------

